# Radiator setup picture request



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

Happy Friday Everyone!! 
still just fiddling around, getting brakes etc sorted so car is mobile,, had the engine running last night and let itrun for a while to really warm it up, and everything seemed ok, until I noticed a drip on passenger side by radiator.
Upon closer inspection, radiator is not correct for the car, there is a neck on passenger side about halfway down with a piece of a stick stuck in it, hose clamped and everything!!!
Looking in the factory service manual I see nothing like it! So I went back out to car for a much closer look, and would love to see a factory setup picture looking forward from both sides of the radiator setup, mine is an ac car,, I have no shroud, just what I would call a finger guard up top, and both side rails have been bent outwards, trying to figure out exactly how it is supposed to look!
Thanks in advance.

Darren


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It would be a big help to know what kind of car you are working on. And model, and year, etc.


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

Wow, can’t believe i forgot that!! 
68 lemans convertible 350


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

I will also post a picture of the chaos i have when I get home for your viewing enjoyment


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

around 75 they started running the heater hose back to the radiator instead of the water pump on
many GM cars .... you have one of these radiators,,, plug it correctly and use it

also the 68 repro fan shrouds are junk

find an original ... 68 1 year for the tempest lemas gto only

Scott


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

As promised


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

some of you might notice the lack of an alternator or that there’s no condenser in a car I said has ac, well car is supposed to have ac but someone gutted everything under hood, so that’s all going back on, and alternator came in a box of parts, tried to install it a few weeks back, the the bottom mounting bolt has snapped off about half inch inside the ps and alt bracket, just haven’t gotten around to taking it off to drill it out yet, car stays ona trickle charger so battery is always fully charged


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I definitely wood-nt drive it that way


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

Hahahaha I see what you did there!


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

looks like radiator tag is still attached?maybe the radiator is the original


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Notagoat said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!!
> still just fiddling around, getting brakes etc sorted so car is mobile,, had the engine running last night and let itrun for a while to really warm it up, and everything seemed ok, until I noticed a drip on passenger side by radiator.
> Upon closer inspection, radiator is not correct for the car, there is a neck on passenger side about halfway down with a piece of a stick stuck in it, hose clamped and everything!!!
> Looking in the factory service manual I see nothing like it! So I went back out to car for a much closer look, and would love to see a factory setup picture looking forward from both sides of the radiator setup, mine is an ac car,, I have no shroud, just what I would call a finger guard up top, and both side rails have been bent outwards, trying to figure out exactly how it is supposed to look!
> ...


Definitely not original. There is an ID tag below the outlet. I was thinking a 2-pass radiator but could not find anything with the outlet that high. Then I thought industrial radiator. Saw a something having the outlet like yours, but it was for a International big truck. Maybe custom application.

So that tag should help with the ID, but not original.

Here is factory.


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

Thanks for all the replies, still looking for some pics of what it’s all supposed to look like, am I supposed to have an actual shroud? Or is that top bit all that’s supposed to be there? If no shroud, what shroud will fit, as I keep reading postS about over heating and running hot!! Im
Not opposed to getting rid of it everything that’s existing and buying a dual electric fan and radio setup as an assembly, my jag running the lt1 is using the 94 Camaro radiator and fan setup and she never goes about above 180!


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Darren I found this courtesy of Chicago Muscle car 








68 69 GTO LEMANS FRONT END PARTS


1968 1969 TEMPEST FRONT SHEET METAL, HOOD FENDERS MOLDINGS, EMBLEMS




www.chicagomusclecarparts.com


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

Sweet thank you


----------

